# Cottages de Lonvilliers Saint Martin (#3143)



## Harmina (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a one bedroom on hold for Feb/08. Has anyone stayed at this resort recently? The reviews are rather outdated. The unit on hold would be used by my sister and her husband. St. Maarten/ St. Martin is a very difficult exchange. I don't know whether I should release this and hope for something on the Dutch side to come up...


----------



## Conan (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't been there recently, (actually I've only driven past it, since we stayed at the Meridien when it was open) but here are  two points to consider:

1.  You'll definitely need a rental car and you must be ready willing and able to drive up and over the mountain road that runs from Cul de Sac to the property.

2.  Lonvilliers is just outside the gate to the former Meridien, now being converted to the Radisson St. Martin Resort and Spa.  You get to the beach by walking through the hotel property.  So you'll want to somehow confirm that the Radisson will be open when your week comes up, and that they'll continue the practice of offering a hotel pass to people staying at the timeshare (and at what price).  I wouldn't want to stay there if the hotel wasn't running and cooperating.


----------



## Aldo (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the place, and consider Didier, the owner/manager, to be a friend.  The small staff is very friendly and helpful.

The road to the place, qui je l'appelle La Rue Mon Dieu, est one of the most hair-raising and frightening drives you shall ever undertake...don't even try it on a rainy day, OK?

Anse Marcel is very quiet and peaceful...one of the last places you can say that about on St. Martin.

The rooms are large, but dowdy.  If you think Big Motel 6, you won't be too far wrong.  This place is NOT luxurious by any standard..it is just peaceful and beautiful, far more so than most other timeshares on the island.

They have a pretty heavy session of drinking rum punches every Monday night.  

Most of the guests are from France or Belgium...it helps a lot if you can understand French, because that is what is spoken there....the maids and the staff are pretty much exclusively Francophone, although Didier himself speaks English flawlessly and better than most Americans.

I can understand French and can actually muddle by speaking it....this is a bit unusual for an American, and the staff and the other guests at Lonvilliers have always treated me like a King whenever I visit. 

I've been there three times.  My favorite TS on St. Martin.

My girlfriend, who speaks no French at all, and is big on things like luxurious accomodations, appliances and etc, does not care for the place at all, and much prefers Divi on the Dutch Side.


----------



## Canuck (Oct 10, 2006)

We stayed at Oyster Beach this past March and spent 2 days at this area/Anse Marcel.  It's amazing!  I love the area, it's very peaceful and probably the best beach/bay for relaxing....not many people, calm water and beautiful area.  The drive is a bit stressful if the weather is bad.  It may seem out of the way, but reality is you need a car wherever you stay on the island.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 11, 2006)

This resort is also more private.  You go through a gate like an old fashioned border crossing on the road into it.  Having driven places like the roads through the Greek mountains and Chapman Peak Drive below Capetown, the road into the resort is a piece of cake.  The resort is also close to Grand Case, the restaurant capital of the Caribbean, which is convenient.  While the resort is only adequate in terms of amenities, it is worth it to be on the French side.  It would be my first choice in trading into Sint Maarten / St. Martin.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 11, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate your comments on Cottages de Lonvilliers. Last night my sister told me to release this unit. She said she is unable to plan for 2008 this far out. I told her in order to get to Sint Maarten/Saint Martin, you do have to plan this far out. We spent 2 weeks at La Vista this past March and I had confirmed that in July of 2004. I already have 2 weeks confirmed for the Cayman Islands for Feb 2008.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 13, 2006)

*FYI*

I sent an e-mail to the Radisson @ the email address that rklein001 provided.
I had a response back stating that they expect their new facility ( Radisson)
to be open by the end of 2007.
They are not providing access to, or through their property for those staying at the Cottages de Lonvilliers.
The Radisson facilities are strictly for their own guests.


----------



## Conan (Oct 14, 2006)

I may have been wrong in implying that without Radisson being up and cooperating you won't be able to access the beach at Anse Marcel.

According to traveltalkonline, the companion hotel, La Domaine, is still open.  Also, I suspect that like in Europe they may be required to allow public access to the beach via some path alongside the property.  

It would be worth contacting the concierge at Lonvilliers before we write it off.


----------

